# Crazy new cursor!



## semi-ambivalent (Jan 7, 2010)

I just finished doing a buildworld etc. to 8.0-RELEASE-P2 on an AMD64 machine. I'm still on the GENERIC kernel. I started X (FVWM2) and everything came up fine EXCEPT... I have a brand new cursor that is not the old familiar left slanting arrow but is a left slanting triangle thing. It reminds me of the spaceship in "maelstrom."

I can't for the life of me think of when I recompiled X such that I would somehow get a new cursor, and a new X would imply a restart and I would have seen it. All I've done is a buildworld, installworld... process after about 23 days of uptime. The console cursor is unchanged.

I'm not complaining, I like it. It looks sleek. Is this an easter egg in P2? Has anyone else seen this?

FreeBSD, surprising, POLA or no POLA

sa


----------



## aragon (Jan 7, 2010)

I think that change would have occurred due to a change in Xorg upstream, not in the FreeBSD port.  You can set your cursor to something nicer by adding this to ~/.Xdefaults:


```
Xcursor.theme: whiteglass
Xcursor.size: 24
```


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 13, 2010)

Back in my day if we wanted an animated cursor we had to curse at it ourselves!

This is what I use (also, I thought the default was a fat "X" with chamfered ends):
 xsetroot -cursor_name ul_angle -solid grey23

Note carefully: no magical dancing ponies, no hooting mammals, no cable cars delightfully snatching off limbs.  Grey.  Angular.  Good.


----------

